# Plugin Streaming



## AwesomePaperWork (Feb 28, 2018)

So, I am new to JavaScript and HTML, but have experience in Java, and I am trying to make a program that manually begins a Youtube stream via OBS Studio (Because it's for a bunch of elderly people who probably won't understand OBS). Is there a line of code, in any language, that I can use to start a stream in Obs? 
Thanks,

- AwesomePaperWork


----------



## adocilesloth (Feb 28, 2018)

You can call:

```
obs_frontend_streaming_start();
obs_frontend_streaming_stop();
```

to start and stop streaming from a C or C++ plugin. There are similar calls for recording. These are in the frontend api along with a bunch of other useful stuff.

There are probably also similar things for scripting but I've not dabbled with that so others will be more informed.


----------



## ntoff (Mar 1, 2018)

Try checking out the obs websocket plugin: https://github.com/Palakis/obs-websocket and the obs tablet remote application: https://github.com/t2t2/obs-tablet-remote for an idea on how to remotely control OBS studio via a more simple interface.


----------



## Florio (May 11, 2018)

Hello, did you ever solve this problem?  I need the same thing. I’m on a mac.


----------



## AwesomePaperWork (May 11, 2018)

Actually, what I ended up doing was calling the windows command - - startstreaming and - - stopstreaming. So it would be C:\Users\Admin\Windows\64bit\obs64.exe\--startstreaming. (That path was copied in from my memory so it's probably not exactly the path)


----------

